# Fermo Residents



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

I would like to know if any one from this forum resides in Fermo?I am considering settling in Fermo once I arrive in Italy.
I would like an idea on apartment rentals in that area.
My second question is totally different
I am going without a visa, Will it be terribly hard to apply for the permiso de sogiorno once I am there? 
Any insight will be extremely usefull and appreciated.
Grazie!


----------



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

*Permesso di Soggiorno*

Hi- We are American retirees and are going to Ascoili Piceno to live. We leave in about 30 days. From our research and experience we share the following: There are different categories upon which to enter Italy with the intent to have residence. 

We strongly recommend going to the website of the Italian Ministry of Internal Affairs and downloading their booklet, "STAYING IN ITALY LEGALLY." It is available in english. It is strongly advised that you obtain a visa specific to the purpose of taking up residence in Italy BEFORE LEAVING THE U.S. As we are retired and will not work in Italy, we are entering on an ELECTIVE RESIDENCE VISA.

Next, go to the website for the Italian Consulate for your particular area and scroll to the VISTO tab (Visas). Then download THEIR interpretation of the requirements to accomplish the category of visa you require. The best advice we got is be attentive to the particular element in the bureaucracy you will be dealing with - they are very attentive to their prerogatives. There is a right way - a wrong way - and their way. Their way always prevails. Whatever they want, give it to them with overkill.

To enter for residence they will want evidence of among other things, financial status and you may need certified copies of other documents you would only be able to obtain with any efficiency while you are in the U.S. I have no idea if there is some back channel to a Permesso di Soggiorno starting when in Italy on a tourist (90 day) visa. Personally, we wouldn't risk it.

Hope this has been helpful. Let's keep in touch, we may end up as relatively close neighbors.


----------



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi!
Thank you for the information, I have looked into the information you provided. I have heard on nurmerous occassions about how meticulous Italian government officials are about their paper work. I am glad you mentioned the information about certified copies. I had almost forgotten that detail. I will begin making a list of the documents that need to be translated and certified , I say a list because I am aware that documents that need certification are only valid for six months. 
I would definietely would like to keep in contanct since we will not be too far away. I will give you my email and if you wish you can do the same. Good luck and be safe.
[email protected]


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

I came across your post and will be in the same situation as you. myself and my husband are considering the Fermo area to retire too but are 4 years away from it. We visit as regularly as we can and stay in Abruzzo but next visit we will check out Le Marche. What are the winter months like there. Is it very quiet or is there still plenty to do and see during the winter.How are you finding the Italian Healthcare system compared to the US and if it isn't being too nosy how did you go about private health care coverage before going there. We are Irish citizens with dual citizenship but are not eligible for the state health care until we reach actual retirement age so as we intend to retire early we will need private I believe.

Thank you


----------

